# Pixel View Pro Tv 4 not working on Windows 7



## vfxaravind (Jun 10, 2010)

I already had a Pro Tv 3 card.But as I shifted to Windows7,I wanted a Windows 7 Supported Tv Tunner, I bought Pixel View Pro Tv 4.

It is mentioned that it supports Windows 7.
But after I install the Software CD and the Drivers,It is not working.

When i was installing,

1.  
Windows Security  dialogue box showed :
Windows cant verify the publisher of this driver software.

Dont Install this Driver software...
Install this software anyway.

I gave Install this software anyway.

2.
Then,it showed

Windows encountered a problem installing the driver software for your device

Windows found driver software for your device but encountered an error while attempting to install it.

Windows cannot verify the digital signature for the drivers required for this device........
(Code 52)

********
I went to the pixel view website to check for their software updates,but i couldn't find any.

But The Tv Tunner Works fine on my XP.

Is there any way i can run my new Tv Tunner on my Windows 7.

Can anyone help me solving this problem ?I have attached some screen shots of the error messages.


----------



## ajai5777 (Jun 10, 2010)

Wow.. Exactly the same thread I wanted to make.I lost my pixelview play TV pro3 in lightning. (It was working fine in windows 7 64bit).Then I went for pixelview play TV pro4.I got the same error (Digital signature error) and I managed to overcome that.But even after that no audio for TV channels and recording is buggy.Pro 3 has a jumper cable which connects audio out of TV card to line in of sound crad and it worked fine.But in pro4 there is no audio out socket and no audio in TV channels.Then I asked my dealer that I wanna change pro4 to pro3.He told me that pro3 is still available but its out of stock.
So I am waiting for pro3.

There is 2 methods for the digital signature problem.
The solution they have provided is worst.They install some program to disable digital signing of drivers when the OS is loaded.Then it works.

To use that, open the driver CD and locate the folder vista 64 and install the setup.Also go to prolink site and download the PVRemote software.Then its done.

We can also disable the digital signing by a third party software named 'Digital Signature Enforcement Overrider' 

I have tried my best and still cant get the audio.Thats why I am going to change it with pro3.

Try these methods and let me know if the audio is working.


----------



## vfxaravind (Jun 10, 2010)

Hey,My Playtv Pro3 did not work on Windows7.
So only i got a new Pro Tv 4 .

Can u help me how to use the Pro Tv3 On my PC?


----------



## ajai5777 (Jun 11, 2010)

Just install the drivers for windows 7 and connect audio out of the TV card to the line in of the sound card.I forgot from where I got the drivers so that I cant provide you link.I shall upload it in any site in the next free time (tomorrow 2-8)
and the link will be posted here.


----------



## ajai5777 (Jun 11, 2010)

Man..finally I have done it.Now I can use my pixelview playTV pro4 with win7 64 bit.No need of replacement with pro 3.Even recording works fine.

Now I can watch world cup matches in PC.Mom and sis can watch their own programs in TV 

Things to be done :

Install the software provided with CD.Then OS will say the driver isnt digitally signed.But go on with installation and finish set up.

Download PVRemote software from prolink website.Then install it.

Then we have to override digital signing error.Then only the device will work.The solution given by them is worst and it messes with boot.So use my method.Download 'Digital Signature Enforcement Overrider' and enable test mode and then reboot.After rebooting go to device manager and locate the device and find its driver locations.Then run the application and use sign a system file.Then select unsigned drivers one by one.After doing all this, reboot.Now the device is ready for use.

In honestech TVR enable internal audio streaming function.
Now Its perfectly alright.

P.S : Recording in DVD format in pro4 isnt good (as it supports only mpeg1 and mpeg 2).So use mpeg2 format to record.

You can remove the water mark with another software named 'RemoveWatermark' 

Cheers


----------



## vfxaravind (Jun 12, 2010)

can u please upload the pvremote software and the driver for pro tv3.
Their website is too slow.


----------



## ajai5777 (Jun 13, 2010)

PVRemote Software for pixelview playTV pro4

*www2.prolink.com.tw/Win7%20PVRemote.zip

Pixelview playTV pro 3 Driver and software

*www.mediafire.com/?zidwtnvrehw


----------

